# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Animation du film Matrix [Sources]

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Animation du film Matrix.

Il s'agit juste d'un petit exemple de programmation graphique en Delphi. Celui-ci tente de reproduire le clbre code du film Matrix. Mais si, vous savez, les caractres verts qui dfilent vers le bas de l'cran...



Je dois reconnatre que l'effet n'est pas vraiment le mme que celui du film, mais l'ide y est.

Cet exemple permet tout de mme de voir comment utiliser un buffer 'off screen' pour tracer une image sans que le processus de trac ne soit visible. Le buffer est ensuite copi  l'cran en une seule fois. L'utilisation de l'vnement OnIdle de l'application pour avoir une mthode appele en permanence est galement un petit truc bien pratique et moins connu qu'on ne pourrait le croire.

Vous pouvez tlcharger la version modifie par metzger avec une police spcifique qu'il vous faut installer avant d'excuter le programme : myMatrix.zip.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

